# Anyone else have SLE (Lupus)?



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Like the title states, do any other HFers have Lupus?

I was diagnosed a few months ago. I've only had two flares so far, thankfully the one that just ended wasn't as bad as the first one.

How do you deal with it when you need to ride or work with horses?

I'm always so tired, even when I'm not flaring. I work at the barn as a feeder. On a good day it takes me three hours, and that's three hours of non-stop hard work. Currently doing it in the Alabama summer heat. I work 4 days a week usually.

I never have the energy to ride after I'm done working. I actually did ride yesterday after working. Last night I slept for 12 hours and currently feel like someone beat me with a pipe.

Absolutely no one at the barn knows I have SLE and I plan to keep it that way. I don't want them to cut my work days because that's how I afford my horse.

Has anyone found any ways to boost your energy? 

Minimize joint pain? Some days my joints feels fine, other days I can barely walk because of my knees and hip.

I do have photosensitivity, but that doesn't give me much grief thankfully.
It just makes my skin look gross(er). They hay really irritates my skin, but nothing I can't manage.

It's the lack of energy that really gives me trouble.

Sorry for the rambling. Just looking for some suggestions from others who know the frustrations of living with this crappy disease. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is a site that might help you.

FMS & Lupus Support Group


----------

